# Seeking Western Health Professional in Dubai



## jayjaynow (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, I am a female nurse moving to Dubai to work from the UK. I am single with no children. I visited Dubai over 3 years ago and made some fantastic friends who love the life style in Dubai.

My question is - are there any other nurses female or male or western doctors I can chat with and befriend. Are their any other health professional on this Forum who I can chat with to find out the real truths of care within Dubai. I haven't moved yet and have a slight trepidation as 1. I am a single woman 2. I have no friends with Health care.

Please can anyone help?


----------



## jayjaynow (Jul 30, 2011)

Uae


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you received any job offers yet, prior to moving? I am assuming you are moving on your own. The pay in the health care industry here is quite poor for westerners, but pretty decent if you are asian it seems. There were no westerners except the actual doctor I saw. There was a lady that came on here asking about her salary package and if I remember correctly it was something like 12000 dirhams for head/chief nurse of a unit but can not remember which. Not sure about the uk but that would be a pretty large step down in living life style for a usa nurse. Also, many of the single regular nurses are in shared housing. 

If you love the 'lifestyle' of dubai, a general nurse salary of 5 to 8k isnt going to allow you to live much of that lifestyle. Would suggest coming over for interviews and to get a feel but be on a business vacation and not just up and move here until you have a job that will be suitable to meet your expectations.


----------



## natsam (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, I am a midwife from the UK. I have been offered a job in al ain and am just waiting for my registration to come through. Package is pretty good. Salary a little less than in the UK but allowances certainly more than make up for it! Was told overall package was slightly more at the interview though, they reduced it in my pre offer. Should hopefully be moving out there in a few months. Just spent 2 weeks in Dubai on holiday, visited friends in al ain, visited the hospital where I will be working, worked out living costs, etc. Well worth the visit!


----------

